# Wrestler fancy dress help



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got a stag do end of may in magaluf with 15 of my mates and just found out for one of the nights we have to dress up as a wrestler. One of the lads is going as hulk hogan, another as the rock and another as ultimate warrior.

One idea is papa shango http://www.google.co.uk/m/search?site=images&gl=uk&client=safari&source=mog&hl=en&aq=0p&oq=papa%2520&aqi=p1-k5d0t0&fkt=3211&fsdt=5349&htf=&his=&q=papa+shango#i=5

Or maybe stop cutting and eat as much as humanly possible in the next few weeks and go as big daddy!

Have you lot got any ideas??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

How can you not go as Randy Savage? If your not going as him you may aswell not go.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ha ha like this chap

http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/coolest-homemade-macho-man-randy-savage-costume-3.html


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Shave yourself bald and grow a goatee and go as stone cold!

And that's the bottom line coz paddiolli said so!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Paddiolli said:


> Shave yourself bald and grow a goatee and go as stone cold!
> 
> And that's the bottom line coz paddiolli said so!!


Cant mate my bald fat mate is going as him!


----------



## Pid (Dec 30, 2010)

the undertaker?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Buy a fat suit and go as Big Daddy or Giant Haystacks.


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Roll in gold glitter and act like a ****** and you could be gold dust??

Or maybe big boss man? He was always underrated I thought


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Paddiolli said:


> Roll in gold glitter and act like a ****** and you could be gold dust??
> 
> Or maybe big boss man? He was always underrated I thought


Goldust allday long!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Hornswoggle??????


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get urself a sumo suit and go as yokozhuna


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Mexican wrestler costumes are the EPITOME of "Cool".....Look at how a grown man in a chicks outfit carries this off without ruffling his feathers or getting into a flap.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

actually goin as rey mysterio would be pretty cool, and if ur a shortar$e u could pull it off even better. u can get his masks and that online


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

go as a diva :lol:


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Ultimate Warrior.. if you have the body!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

spudsy said:


> Hornswoggle??????


I'm closer to Hornswoggles height than Giant haystacks! Goldust is a good one. Just need to find a gold gimpsuit now


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Warrior would be class as well but i dont fancy wearing just a pair of budgy smugglers in Magaluf!


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bret hart nice bit of pink to make the ladies wink


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Go on a major "bulk" before you go and go as yokozuna!!!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

tatanka would look good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

no no no no NO!

Imagine, your dressed as randy savage, stood at the bar, some hot chick approaches you to talk,

"hey who are you dressed as?"

"OOOHHHH YEAAHHHHH,

I'M THE TOWER OF POWER,

TOO SWEET TO BE SOUR

I'M FUNKY LIKE A MONKEY

AND SPACE IS THE PLACE

OOOHHH YEAAHHHH"

Or if smashed:


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Kane with mask


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> no no no no NO!
> 
> Imagine, your dressed as randy savage, stood at the bar, some hot chick approaches you to talk,
> 
> ...


You've sold it to me! Oooooooooh yeeaaaaaahhhh!


----------

